# Dead Space 2 Freischaltung



## EW (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo !
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Dead Space 2:
Das Spiel habe ich vor ca. einer Woche installiert, jedoch nie aktiviert oder gespielt.
Da ich zurzeit mit meinem PC einige technische Probleme habe dachte ich mir,  ich setz Windows neu auf und deinstalliere alle Programme, ebenso Dead Space 2.
Während der Deinstallation ging plötzlich ein Fenster auf mit dem Hinweis, ich solle das Spiel mit meinem CD-Key aktivieren, um die 5 Installationsmöglichkeiten zurück zu erlangen (oder so ähnlich).
In der Aufregung habe ich jedoch die Aktivierung anstelle der Deinstallation abgebrochen...
Dead Space 2 ist jetzt weg von der Platte, und nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mit dieser Aktion eine Installation (Freischaltung)  verloren habe  und wie ich das rausfinden kann. Wie gesagt: Ich habe das Spiel nie aktiviert und auch bei der Installation keinen CD-Key eingeben müssen. 
Ich wäre dankbar um jede Hilfe.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Januar 2012)

Damit solltest Du eigentlich keine Aktivierung verloren haben, wenn Du den Code nicht eingegeben hast. Warum deinstallierst Du die Programme wenn Du Windows sowieso neu aufspielst?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2012)

Hier gibts so ein Tool, damit kannst du die Aktivierungen von allen EA Spielen auf einem PC wieder zurücksetzen: EA Game Authorization Management Tool


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Damit solltest Du eigentlich keine Aktivierung verloren haben, wenn Du den Code nicht eingegeben hast. Warum deinstallierst Du die Programme wenn Du Windows sowieso neu aufspielst?



ich vermute, weil es eben manche Anwendungen/Spiele gibt, bei denen man durchs Deinstall eine Aktivierung "zurückbekommt"


so oder so werden die Aktivierungen aber oft ein paar MOnate nach Release einfacher gehandhabt, und auf Anfrage kann man auch fast immer problemlos eine neue Aktivierung per Support des Pubslishers bekommen - es geht denen mehr darum, dass nicht einer eine neue Aktivierung will, wenn innerhalb von 2 Tagen schon 5 Stück verbraucht wurden, weil DAS seltsam wäre


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Januar 2012)

Ja gut, bei Spielen. Mir sind bis jetzt weniger Programme untergekommen, wos da Probleme gab. Aber kann sein.


----------

